# toddler with iron rich diet with low hemoglobin levels????



## candicemmm (Feb 15, 2014)

So yesterday at appt we had hemo check done mine came back normal Ds 23mos came back very low. He eats iron rich diet ( cream of wheat, eggs,beans veggies all meats) on a daily basis. He has two cups of milk a day with meals and water rest of day. Doctor ordered full blood work up cbc folate b12 iron, lead. I have family history of anemia that requires transfusions. Has anyone else experienced similar? If worst case scenario occurs should we go strait to nationwide children's it stay local ?


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I hope you have found some info. How have you increase your child's iron?


----------



## candicemmm (Feb 15, 2014)

Everything came back normal. And as far as increasing his iron I really didn't need to he eat iron rich diet anyway. We started giving vitamin c rich food with iron rich foods to help absorb iron and milk with meals not between meals so his diet was

breakfast cream of wheat with mandarin oranges glass of mill
snack yogurt
lunch turkey and green peppers with grapes
snack cheese stick
dinner salmon broccoli and quinoa with milk and whole wheat bread
so he had iron rich diet to begin with


----------

